# Flat white, soho



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

New job means my tour of Soho's coffee bars continues.

Flat White this week.

Much the same feel as the milk bar and the same menu/cakes. Probably slightly bigger inside but I like milk bars open front more. Excellent coffee (flat white) and just better than milk bar.


----------



## BenP (Jul 18, 2012)

I love this place, don't live in London anymore but it's one of my first point of calls when I visit - and it can be handily combined with record shopping.

Fittingly, this was where I had my first Flat White!!

Great door pulley using a filter holder too.


----------

